# 2016 Ranger Hall Of Fame Inductees



## Centermass (May 4, 2016)

Congratulations to the following 2016 Ranger Hall of Fame Inductees:

CSM Jeff Mellinger
LTG P.K. "Ken" Keen
MSG Jesus Moncada
CSM James Gibson
SSG Robert Passanisi
BG William Bond
COL Glenn Hale
SGM Ronald Hart
SSG Raymond Schuder
CPT Stephen Maguire
LTC James Tucker
SGM Tommy Shook
CSM Willie Snow
SGT Gary Linderer

Honorary Hall of Fame Inductee:
COL Robert Poydasheff

The Ranger Hall of Fame ceremony will be held July 14 at 1:30 p.m. in Marshall Auditorium, McGinnis-Wickam Hall, Fort Benning, Georgia.

Rangers Lead the Way!


----------

